# HR21 Possible Hack To Get Out of Network Sports Games



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

I subscribe to the sports pack which sounds great because it gives you "access" to every regional sports network. However in the fine print it will say "subject to blackout rules", and unfortunately from what I've seen with the 3 weeks I've had it most of the time games on the out of network regional sports channels will be blacked out. I'm not sure what the blackout rules are, and I have seen the occasional out of network game come in. I can watch any of their analysis shows or whatever, but not the majority of live game broadcasts.

The idea that came to me is if I ran through the setup procedure to switch my area code to match that of the region where they are broadcasting the game I want to see. Will it "trick" the HR21 into thinking I live in that region and therefore the game will come in? Am I risking anything by trying this?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

final_thrill said:


> I subscribe to the sports pack which sounds great because it gives you "access" to every regional sports network. However in the fine print it will say "subject to blackout rules", and unfortunately from what I've seen with the 3 weeks I've had it most of the time games on the out of network regional sports channels will be blacked out. I'm not sure what the blackout rules are, and I have seen the occasional out of network game come in. I can watch any of their analysis shows or whatever, but not the majority of live game broadcasts.
> 
> The idea that came to me is if I ran through the setup procedure to switch my area code to match that of the region where they are broadcasting the game I want to see. Will it "trick" the HR21 into thinking I live in that region and therefore the game will come in? Am I risking anything by trying this?


Good idea I'm going do that right now!....LOL just joking. It won't work. You are authorized to view games only in your region based on what address Directv has on file for you. So the only way to watch a out of region game is to move. Sorry to bust your bubble. I didn't read the fine print myself and I argued with a Rep for an hour and got no where. If you really want out of region games get a premium sports pack NFLST,NBALP,etc...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

no, it's based on your account info with DirecTV


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> Good idea I'm going do that right now!....LOL just joking. It won't work. You are authorized to view games only in your region based on what address Directv has on file for you. So the only way to watch a out of region game is to move. Sorry to bust your bubble. I didn't read the fine print myself and I argued with a Rep for an hour and got no where. If you really want out of region games get a premium sports pack NFLST,NBALP,etc...


Well that makes sense and I figured once I saw all the games being blacked out that it only makes sense that are blacked out. Otherwise there would be no reason to buy any of the premium sports packages.

Just a longshot thought I had given the HR21's area code setting.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

final_thrill said:


> I subscribe to the sports pack which sounds great because it gives you "access" to every regional sports network. However in the fine print it will say "subject to blackout rules", and unfortunately from what I've seen with the 3 weeks I've had it most of the time games on the out of network regional sports channels will be blacked out. I'm not sure what the blackout rules are, and I have seen the occasional out of network game come in. I can watch any of their analysis shows or whatever, but not the majority of live game broadcasts.
> 
> The idea that came to me is if I ran through the setup procedure to switch my area code to match that of the region where they are broadcasting the game I want to see. Will it "trick" the HR21 into thinking I live in that region and therefore the game will come in? Am I risking anything by trying this?


You're kidding, right? The zip code entered in your IRD is for the guide and dish pointing directions. Do you really think D* would make their system that easy to trick? D* subs your system to your access card based upon your service address, not the zip code on your IRD.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Perhaps the OP thought about doing this because he had heard of people doing something similar when DirecTV first implemented LIL. As long as you were within the spot beam range of a market near yours, you could "move" your service to that market without changing your address. Typically this would be done by people on vacation. I live in San Diego and a number of of San Diego Star Trek fans "moved" to LA so that they could get Star Trek on UPN from LA because it wasn't offered in San Diego on DirecTV.

n3ntj, did you really feel that it was necessary to belittle the OP because he was thinking out of the box and wanted to run his idea by the more experienced people here? I bring this up because a new poster in a different thread said that he found this forum unfriendly based on the replies that he got. I thought that we're all for information.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TomF said:


> n3ntj, did you really feel that it was necessary to belittle the OP because he was thinking out of the box and wanted to run his idea by the more experienced people here? I bring this up because a new poster in a different thread said that he found this forum unfriendly based on the replies that he got. I thought that we're all for information.


And he was trying to cheat his contract? Yup, someone openly announcing (and even admitting it was a "hack" in his title) deserves great and kind consideration.

Seriously?


----------

